

Unambiguous colors for colorblinds and non-colorblinds - farout
http://jfly.iam.u-tokyo.ac.jp/color/#pallet 
Great article about what colors to use for presentations and website. It shows good examples to show what works and what does not.<p>If you do presentations, this can be very useful.
======
atgm
I'd never thought of this before... This site is a great resource for
colorblind accessibility.

